# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  На выставке Gamescom в Кельне AOC представит новые модели из серии игровых мониторов AGON

## Labs

Компания AOC в очередной раз примет участие в выставке Gamecom и представит игровые мониторы: от 25-дюймовых моделей с частотой 240 Гц, технологиями FreeSync или G-SYNC для соревнующихся геймеров до впечатляющих 35-дюймовых изогнутых дисплеев формата 21:9 с разрешением 1080p или 1440p – в серии AGON есть модель для каждого. Постоянно совершенствуя свои продукты, AOC подчеркивает намерение расширять и укреплять свою позицию на глобальном рынке игровых мониторов.

В этом году у журналистов есть возможность первыми увидеть еще не анонсированные модели AGON: изогнутый дисплей с временем отклика 0,5 миллисекунды, частотой обновления 165 Гц, разрешением 1440p и технологией HDR и 27-дюймовый дисплей с разрешением 4K UHD, частотой обновления 144 Гц и технологией HDR.

HDR (High Dynamic Range) – это новейшая доработка технологии воспроизведения изображения. HDR обеспечивает очень высокую контрастность картинки, приближенную к уровню восприятия оттенков человеческим глазом. Современные игровые консоли и графические процессоры поддерживают разрешение 4K с HDR. Более того, посетив выставку, вы сможете раньше других оценить кардинально новый дизайн мониторов AOC, которые станут частью серии AGON 3. 
Компания AOC будет представлена на трех стендах: бизнес зона игровой индустрии (Games Industry Business Lounge), стенд Sound Blaster и стенд Media Markt.

Монитор AG251FZ с диагональю 24.5″, частотой 240 Hz и технологией FreeSync, изогнутый 35'' монитор AG352QCX и 27″ AG271QX с частотой 144 Hz и FreeSync будут выставлены на стенде Sound Blaster. 

*Аккредитация:*

Представители прессы могут пройти аккредитацию здесь: 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

